

30 Is Not the New 20 - TED Talk - fmavituna
http://www.glamour.com/inspired/blogs/the-conversation/2013/05/30-is-not-the-new-20.html

======
mrbgty
"80 percent of life’s most defining moments take place by age 35."

Even if they've somehow statistically observed that to be the case that
doesn't mean it's required.

------
aet
That's not what Jay-Z said...

